# favorecerse



## okporip

Repito a frase, mas mudo a pergunta (só abri novo tópico por medo das broncas da Vanda...): 

Esas prácticas clientelares, la gente las integra a una lógica (...) de la supervivencia, en la que las dos partes se favorecen.

Quanto ao sentido de *se favorecen*, fico na dúvida, na passagem ao português, entre duas interpretações, e me pergunto qual seria a correta (ou a mais fiel ao original) em espanhol: 

(1) Na lógica em questão, uma parte beneficia, favorece a outra (o sentido de _se favorecen _éo de reciprocidade) 

(2) Ambas as partes retiram benefícios da tal lógica. Uma parte se beneficia (_se favorece_) e a outra parte também se beneficia, cada uma independentemente da outra. Mas, se "A _se favorece_ de x" e "B _se favorece_ de x", posso pluralizar e dizer "A e B _se favorecen_ de x".

Essa segunda interpretação seria gramaticalmente possível em espanhol?


----------



## Kutz

Resposta à opçao B, que é a correcta.

Las dos partes se favorecen de esas prácticas. Puede ser de distinta manera o de la misma manera, pero cada una por su cuenta es como se favorece de las prácticas. Salvo que en el texto omitido, cosa que dudo, se haya omitido información que pueda dar lugar a otra interpretación.

Saludos, K.


----------



## okporip

Gracias, Kutz.

El texto omitido no trae mucha más información. Lo que me genera duda son dos cosas. Primero, el hecho de que se trata de relaciones de clientelismo. (mira la definición del DRAE:

*clientelismo**.*



*1. *m. Sistema de protección y amparo con que los poderosos patrocinan a quienes se acogen a ellos a cambio de su sumisión y de sus servicios.)


Después, el hecho de que se escribe "una lógica *en* la que las dos partes se favorecen", y no "una lógica *de* la que las dos partes se favorecen". ¿No cambia nada la preposición?


----------



## Kutz

Claro que cambia, la preposición que rige el verbo “beneficiarse” es *de*, jamás *en*. 

  Yo creo que la idea de la frase sería la siguiente:

  La gente integra esas prácticas clientelares, en la que las dos partes se favorecen, a una lógica (...) de la supervivencia.


  (Que quede claro que no hay ninguna pretensión de construir una frase modelo, sino que ha sido organizada para mejorar su comprensión)

  ¿Aparece en algún lugar la frase que citas: "una lógica *en* la que las dos partes se favorecen"? Porque si es así, se me desbarata toda mi teoría.


----------



## Mangato

okporip said:


> Repito a frase, mas mudo a pergunta (só abri novo tópico por medo das broncas da Vanda...):
> 
> Esas prácticas clientelares, la gente las integra a una lógica (...) de la supervivencia, en la que las dos partes se favorecen.
> 
> Quanto ao sentido de *se favorecen*, fico na dúvida, na passagem ao português, entre duas interpretações, e me pergunto qual seria a correta (ou a mais fiel ao original) em espanhol:
> 
> (1) Na lógica em questão, uma parte beneficia, favorece a outra (o sentido de _se favorecen _éo de reciprocidade)
> 
> (2) Ambas as partes retiram benefícios da tal lógica. Uma parte se beneficia (_se favorece_) e a outra parte também se beneficia, cada uma independentemente da outra. Mas, se "A _se favorece_ de x" e "B _se favorece_ de x", posso pluralizar e dizer "A e B _se favorecen_ de x".
> 
> Essa segunda interpretação seria gramaticalmente possível em espanhol?


Amigo Ok
O que eu entendo no texto original é que as duas parte se lucran, compartindo o benefício.

Quando queremos indicar que uma parte favorece à outra é vice-versa, esclarecemos dizendo: _en la que las dos partes se favorecen *mutuamente *_ou* reciprocamente*



Favorecer*se* em modo reflexivo é tirar proveito pra sí.

Clientelismo acho que tem sun sentido diferente.
E criar de encima para abaixo uma rede de dependência, por meio de favores, com a finallidade de obter um proveito diferido. Muito habitual no mundo da política.

Esqueci dizer que me estou a referir ao clientelismo político.


----------



## okporip

Kutz said:


> ¿Aparece en algún lugar la frase que citas: "una lógica *en* la que las dos partes se favorecen"? Porque si es así, se me desbarata toda mi teoría.


 
Sí, echale un vistazo otra vez a la frase original. Te comento: al omitir el trecho (...), no cambié nada en la estructura de la frase. El original dice: "una lógica del 'rebusque', de la supervivencia, en la que las dos partes se favorecen". A mí me parece claro que "en la que" refiere la lógica. ¿O me equivoco? 

Ahora bien, creo que aún así puedes tener razón. Simplemente porque, en cualquier parte del mundo y en cualquier idioma, los que escribimos textos cometemos pequeñas faltas, y puede bien ser que el autor de esa frase hubiese debido decir "lógica *de* la que (...) se favorecen". ¿Coincidimos?


----------



## okporip

Mangato said:


> Amigo Ok
> O que eu entendo no texto original é que as duas parte se lucran, compartindo o benefício.
> 
> Quando queremos indicar que uma parte favorece à outra é vice-versa, esclarecemos dizendo: _en la que las dos partes se favorecen *mutuamente *_ou* reciprocamente*
> 
> 
> 
> Favorecer*se* em modo reflexivo é tirar proveito pra sí.
> 
> Clientelismo acho que tem sun sentido diferente.
> E criar de encima para abaixo uma rede de dependência, por meio de favores, com a finallidade de obter um proveito diferido. Muito habitual no mundo da política.
> 
> Esqueci dizer que me estou a referir ao clientelismo político.


 

Obrigado pelas explicações, Mangato. 

Na linha da minha conversa com o Kutz, aqui mesmo, quero dizer a você o seguinte.

Originalmente, entendi o trecho, pensando em português, como "lógica *da* qual as duas se partes se beneficiam". Depois, ocorreu-me que eu podia estar sendo leviano ao "passar por cima" da preposição *en*. Se ela tivesse um papel fundamental no trecho, eu poderia estar alterando indevidamente o sentido original, que seria o de "lógica na qual uma parte beneficia a outra". Fui ao DRAE, vi o qua lá consta, e formulei este tópico. 

Com as ajudas de vocês, acho que posso estar certo de que minha primeira interpretação estava correta (ou, pelo menos, autorizada por uma falha do texto original).

Obrigado novamente! Abraço!  

ok


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

okporip said:


> Obrigado pelas explicações, Mangato.
> 
> Na linha da minha conversa com o Kutz, aqui mesmo, quero dizer a você o seguinte.
> 
> Originalmente, entendi o trecho, pensando em português, como "lógica *da* qual as duas se partes se beneficiam". Depois, ocorreu-me que eu podia estar sendo leviano ao "passar por cima" da preposição *en*. Se ela tivesse um papel fundamental no trecho, eu poderia estar alterando indevidamente o sentido original, que seria o de "lógica na qual uma parte beneficia a outra". Fui ao DRAE, vi o qua lá consta, e formulei este tópico.
> 
> Com as ajudas de vocês, acho que posso estar certo de que minha primeira interpretação estava correta (ou, pelo menos, autorizada por uma falha do texto original).
> 
> 
> Obrigado novamente! Abraço!
> 
> ok



"... a una lógica a través de la cual...."


----------



## okporip

Ricardo Tavares said:


> "... a una lógica a través de la cual...."


 
Ou "por meio da qual", "mediante a qual"... Bem lembrado! Obrigado, Ricardo!


----------



## Mangato

Estimados amigos: 
Vocês estão certos. O uso das preposições nem sepmpre são matemáticas.

Podem dizer

Una lógica *en* la cual (dentro de una manera de pensar y actuar)
Una lógica *por* la cual (causa que nos permite)
Una lógica *de* la cual (procedencia de la forma de actuar.)

Cualquiera de las opciones es válida, lo mismo que las locuciones adverbiales que acertadamente han propuesto, y no que modifican el resultado final, que es la justificación del motivo.


----------



## pkogan

Desde mi lugar de hablante de español, uso el verbo "favorecer" de las dos maneras que vos planteas.





okporip said:


> Repito a frase, mas mudo a pergunta (só abri novo tópico por medo das broncas da Vanda...):
> 
> Esas prácticas clientelares, la gente las integra a una lógica (...) de la supervivencia, en la que las dos partes se favorecen.
> 
> Quanto ao sentido de *se favorecen*, fico na dúvida, na passagem ao português, entre duas interpretações, e me pergunto qual seria a correta (ou a mais fiel ao original) em espanhol:
> 
> (1) Na lógica em questão, uma parte beneficia, favorece a outra (o sentido de _se favorecen _éo de reciprocidade)
> 
> (2) Ambas as partes retiram benefícios da tal lógica. Uma parte se beneficia (_se favorece_) e a outra parte também se beneficia, cada uma independentemente da outra. Mas, se "A _se favorece_ de x" e "B _se favorece_ de x", posso pluralizar e dizer "A e B _se favorecen_ de x".
> 
> Essa segunda interpretação seria gramaticalmente possível em espanhol?


----------



## Ivonne do Tango

"(...) na qual ambas as partes se beneficiam"


----------



## Fer BA

OK:

Entiendo que esto es parte del mismo texto que originó tu mensaje sobre _aún perviven. _Me suena que el uso de *en *no es ni gratuito ni casual. _Una lógica en la que_, lo podrías _sustituir por una situación en la que, _con un énfasis en el aspecto inclusivo y acordado de la situación -como es el caso del clientelismo moderno latinoamericano- donde ambas parten entran en una especie de contrato, y dentro de ese contrato, _en_ esa lógica, ambas se benefician. El voto no surge estrictamente de una adhesión política o ideológica sino de un intercambio concreto, votos por realidades concretas. Como siempre hay quienes intercambian su voto por un almuerzo, pero hay quienes intercambian su voto desde una posición más comunitaria, por la construcción de una escuela o la mejora de un hospital, que debe ser iniciado _antes_ de las elecciones ("_comience a construir la escuela y nosotros lo votamos"_).


----------



## okporip

Fer BA said:


> OK:
> 
> Entiendo que esto es parte del mismo texto que originó tu mensaje sobre _aún perviven. _



Exactamente, Fer. Al leer tus comentarios (y el aporte de pkogan), me doy cuenta de que el hecho de tratarse del clientelismo político hace que adoptar una u otra de las dos interpretaciones no cambie, finalmente, mucha cosa. Desde un cierto punto de vista, las dos partes involucradas en el clientelismo se favorecen reciprocamente. Y si lo hacen, es claro que cada una de ellas se favorece del clientelismo - ambas se favorecen "y punto". 

¡Gracias, amigos argentinos (a Ivonne también)!


----------



## Ivonne do Tango

okporip said:


> Exactamente, Fer. Al leer tus comentarios (y el aporte de pkogan), me doy cuenta de que el hecho de tratarse del clientelismo político hace que adoptar una u otra de las dos interpretaciones no cambie, finalmente, mucha cosa. Desde un cierto punto de vista, las dos partes involucradas en el clientelismo se favorecen reciprocamente. Y si lo hacen, es claro que cada una de ellas se favorece del clientelismo - ambas se favorecen "y punto".
> 
> ¡Gracias, amigos argentinos (a Ivonne también)!


 
EU!!! Yo soy más argentina que el tango, pebete.


----------



## okporip

Ivonne do Tango said:


> EU!!! Yo soy más argentina que el tango, pebete.



¿Y acaso hace falta que me lo digas? (quise decir: "a los tres argentinos que me ayudaron, incluindo a Ivonne, pese a no haberla nombrado en el texto arriba").


----------

